# Morgan County Buck



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

My cousin shot this buck saturday evening. I have not spoke with him so I know nothing about the hunt but thought I would share this pic with ya guys. It looks like a ten but I guess the cape is covering a total of 4pts. around the base 14pointer w/a 24"spread
'


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

omg... thats just a freak!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Nice Deer!! I would really like to see more pics of that one if you can get em!!!


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

If I get a better pic I will post it.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I was told it was about a 20 yard shot and the buck only went about 75-100-yards. He is a happy camper and I would be tooo!!!


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice!!! Very symetrical.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice buck. Good tine length too. Congrats!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Those are some sharp looking tines. Nice.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

"sharp looking tines" Nice pun! LOL


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

My mom and stepdad live in Morgan county Over in Malta, There are some decent deer roaming the hills and ridges on there property. That's a nice deer your buddy shot. was he hunting AEP lands or Private property?


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Private property my grandpa owns 2 farms with over 200 acres


----------

